# HYSYS 3.2 Program للتحميل والرجاء التثبيت (برابط جديد)



## mohandes wa7sh (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لا تفتحوا الإنترنت قبل تنزيل البرنامج
[SIZE="4"]خطوات عملية التنزيل:[/SIZE]
1-Hysys folder 

2- اضغط على set up

3- نزل البرنامج

4- لا تفتح البرنامج 

5- اذهب إلى Crack Folder

6- اذهب إلى licence files Folder

7- انسخ files من نموذج (.dll) ثم ضع في Shared' folder

Copy dll to '\Program Files\Common Files\Hyprotech\Shared' folder

8- انسخ lservrcfile ثم ضع في HYSYS 3.2 folder

Copy lservrc to '\Program Files\Hyprotech\HYSYS 3.2' folder

9- افتح البرنامج HYSYS 3.2 


للتحميل:79: 

http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=40575


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (17 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
أي 
خطأ في التنزيل


----------



## Eng.Foam (17 يناير 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muslimonline7 (17 يناير 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا يا أخي الكريم

كله تمام


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (17 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لم استطع من تحميل البرنامج الرجاء المساعدة العاجلة
شكراً


----------



## eng_tna_82 (17 يناير 2007)

my windows is (XP) it is write english only 
 can any one help me to update this virgin to i can write arabic 
realy it is very imprtant to 
and thank of all
Ch.Eng. tamer


----------



## Saad Ghareba (17 يناير 2007)

*Arabic*



eng_tna_82 قال:


> my windows is (XP) it is write english only
> can any one help me to update this virgin to i can write arabic
> realy it is very imprtant to
> and thank of all
> Ch.Eng. tamer


 

In your computer
start
Control Panel
select reginal and Language options
in that window go to Languages and then click on 
)Install files for complex script and right-to-lift language(including thai)
AND FOLLOW THE PROCEDURE


----------



## saidelsayed (15 فبراير 2007)

جاري التحميل يا وحش 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (16 فبراير 2007)

الوضع تمام تم التحميل,جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (23 فبراير 2007)

*كيفية تنزيل البرنامج*

ارجو إتباع الخطوات التي في الصور


----------



## globe (7 أبريل 2007)

mirror :

```
http://tinyurl.com/2x2pqt
```

pw:elite
Tutorials:

```
http://snipurl.com/1flqm
```

Enjoy....


----------



## المهندس مشعل (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
أخي انا حملت البرنامج
بس نزل حجم البرنامج 7.65 ميجا
وماقدر افتحه
شالحل ؟


----------



## همر الحاسوب (3 مايو 2007)

اشتغلت مثل ما موجود بالصور بس ظهر لي حجم الملف 157bytes فاذا في رابط ثاني دلني عليه ومشكور على هالجهد


----------



## احمد فهد (9 مايو 2007)

همر الحاسوب قال:


> اشتغلت مثل ما موجود بالصور بس ظهر لي حجم الملف 157bytes فاذا في رابط ثاني دلني عليه ومشكور على هالجهد


 

للاسف نفس الشي


----------



## eezee4u (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخ globe
تم التحميل وتشغيل البرنامج بنجاح


----------



## Silver020 (13 مايو 2007)

Please ... can you upload it one more time ... i really need this file 

Many thanks 
jazak Alah khair


----------



## eezee4u (14 مايو 2007)

البرنامج موجود على الرابط اللذي وضعه الاخ globe

http://tinyurl.com/2x2pqt

وكلمة السر لفك الضغط عن الملف : elite


----------



## zork (27 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

هل من رابط جديد

الروابط الموجودة لا تعمل 

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ahamidsaeed (9 يونيو 2007)

بعد الصور اش اضغط ثاني


----------



## مونيكا (11 يونيو 2007)

فى خطأ فى download لما باجى أعمل download بيطلعلى ال message دى:
<br /><b>Fatal error</b>: Call to undefined function noImage() in <b>/home/vhosts/www.wikiupload.com/website/download_page.php</b> on line <b>91</b><br />


----------



## khalled (16 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع 

لو ممكن ملفات تعليمية للبرنامج أو لو كنت من مصر هل توجد مراكز فى مصر تعطي دورات فى هذا البرنامج


----------



## eng_tna_82 (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي الافاده زجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حرفوش (1 يوليو 2007)

الصراحة انا اتخنقت من الموقع دة و مش عارف اعمل معها اية

كلة كذب فى كذب


----------



## محمود حرفوش (1 يوليو 2007)

*انا التائة دة عنوان الرسالة*

الصراحة انا اخترت العنوان دة عشان دة حال جميع المهندسين الى بيدخلوا النتدى دة مفيش حد عارف هو رايح فين


----------

